
Ask HN: Recommendation for firewall software for Windows PCs - mylxenir
I (and probably many other people) intend to replace Comodo Firewall, but I&#x27;m not aware of any other product (free or paid) that has the same features, such as granular, per-application configurations.<p>What do you use or recommend for a personal firewall on Windows PCs?
======
mtgx
This one is pretty nice:

[https://www.glasswire.com/](https://www.glasswire.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8222652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8222652)

------
bwackwat
PeerBlock

